# Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??



## Koi_Freund (10. Jan. 2011)

Hi Forum,

Hab mich über den Biofilmreaktor mal "Schlau" gemacht,nur ich lese einmal,das ding ist der hammer,und das andere mal ,das sing ist einfach fürn mülleimer ^^

Was ist nun drann am biofilmreaktor??
Ist der bei 21 000L gut ?

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## scholzi (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Servus Mathias
Ich kann dir leider nur Lesestoff bieten, da ich keine Erfahrung/Ahnung damit hab...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15011/?q=Biofilmreaktor
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6465/?q=biofilmreaktor


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo Mathias,
dass ein Biofilm-Reaktor funktioniert, davon bin ich überzeugt . Stellt sich die wichtigere Frage: wie groß darf denn der Filter sein?
In 100 liter habe ich etwa 40 liter __ hel-X (HX 17 KLL). Ich habe 23 m² besiedelbare Oberfläche. Ein 100er KG-Rohr benötigt ~70 Meter für die gleiche Oberfläche. Das Volumen liegt dann bei etwa 2000 litern.
Wenn Du mit so einer Rohrschlange gut leben kannst, dann ist das eine Alternative... .
Um zu Deinem Teich zurückzukehren:
100 liter Hel-X-Filter sind für <1000 l/h gut, die Rohrschlange verträgt vermutlich fast das Zehnfache. 
Damit sind wir schon beim wichtigsten Unterschied: der Biofilm-Reaktor ist nicht gerade klein, hat aber dadurch hohe Verweilzeiten, die eine Denitrifizierung garantieren. Filtermedien-Tonnen oder Patronenfilter werden meist weniger optimal durchströmt, und denitrifizieren nur dann, wenn sie recht groß sind (d. h. "überdimensioniert").
Hel-X und Schaumstoff sind also nicht viel anderes als "Biofilm-Reaktoren" auf kleinerem Raum. Es gibt also für jede Teichgröße, Durchflussrate und "Abbaustärke" einen funktionierenden Filter auf jeder Basis. Schau einfach, wie groß die Filter hier im Forum sind, wie der Besatz und das Wasser ist, und such' Dir den aus, der Dir gefällt.


----------



## gerd5000 (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo Mathias. Ich verwende seit mitte 1997 einen Biofilmreaktor. Er läuft jetzt schon den dritten Winter durch. Für meine 22000 Liter Teichinhalt besteht der Biofilmreaktor aus 3Meter
160er KG-Rohr. Dieses Rohr ist in der Erde vergraben und nimmt somit keinen Platz weg.
Keine Wartung, kein animpfen im Frühjahr und immer gleichbleibend gute Wasserwerte.
Selbst nach Medikamentengabe kein einstellen der Fütterung oder umgehen der Biofilterung.
Ich kann den Biofilmreaktor auch für ein paar Monate stillegen, ohne dass er Schaden nimmt.
Ich wollte zu dem Thema eigendlich nichts mehr schreiben, weil der Biofilmreaktor überall runter gemacht wird. Das sind aber meistens Leute, die noch nie solch ein Teil gesehen haben und nur einfach glauben, diesen mit einer normalen Biofilterung vergleichen zu können.
Herkömmliche Bakterienstämme haben mit Diesem Biofilm gar nichts zu tun.
Falls Du noch nicht auf der Herstellerseite warst, hier der Link: 
www.biofilmreaktor.eu/


Gruß Gerd


----------



## Koi_Freund (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo Gerd,

Ja ich habe über dich und deinem Reaktor schonmal gelesen,finde aber das du es richtig machst,ich glaube auch, dass der biofilmreaktor besser ist alls alle immer reden,nur würde ich gerne wissen wie ich sowas baue,leider weiß ich weder was der inhalt dieses reaktors ist und wie er aufgebaut. !

Vieleicht könntest du mir deine Eigenbau-konstruktion mal vorstellen,würde gern nachbauen(wenn ich darf )


----------



## gerd5000 (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo Mathias,
den Biofilmreaktor kann man nicht selbst bauen. Dieses kann nur Herr Scheen von der HP biofilmreaktor.eu. Er nimmt 5-10 Liter Deines Teichwassers, und macht aus der enthaltenden Biologie einen stabilen Biofilm, den er auf die Trägerrohre aufbringt. Diese Herstellungsprozedur dauert ca. 7 Tage. Und genau diese Prozedur kann man nicht selbst machen, weil man dafür einige technische Geräte braucht und natürlich das Herstellungsrezept. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Du nicht alles auf seiner HP gelesen hast. Denn dort ist alles beschrieben und erklärt.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Koi_Freund (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hi Gerd,

Ja ich habe mir diese seite noch nicht ganz durchgelesen,ich ging davon aus das man den so oder so selber bauen kann..

Hmm hab ich mich getäuscht !


----------



## luci (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo zusammen,

Habe zwar selber keinen im einsatz, aber ein bekannter und der hat die ausführung von gerd 1 zu 1 genau so wiedergegeben. Das teil macht das was es soll und versprochen wurde.

Müßte ich in nächster zeit umbauen wäre diese technik für mich die erste wahl und das nicht nur wegen des geringen platzbedarf. Vor allem dieses fast wartungsfrei gefällt mir, in helix und co ist man doch immer wieder dazu geneigt rumzustochern oä. manipulationen.

@mathias



> ,das ding ist der hammer,und das andere mal ,das sing ist einfach fürn mülleimer ^^



meine meinung hab ich geschrieben, das andere, die für den mülleimer, sind wohl größtenteils versuchte nachbauten und diese haben den bifi nie zum laufen gebracht weil das wichtigste fehlt. Der tech aufbau ist ganz simpel, kann jeder heimwerker, aber das i- tüpfelchen ist das geheimniss von dr. scheen. 

Das es etwas kostet sollte auch klar sein oder gab es irgendwo win7 am erscheinungstag kostenlos?

Gruß luci


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo Luci, hall Mathias,
es ist unbestreitbar, dass sich PF oder Filtertonne leichter dimensionieren und nachbauen lassen (in Deinem Fall z. B. drei 300er Tonnen mit __ Hel-X a 100 liter). 
Die Hel-X-Körper oder der Schaumstoff im PF bilden auf ihrer Oberfläche auch einen "Biofilm" aus, auf dem die gleichen Reaktionen ablaufen wie im "BF-Reaktor". 
Wo ist der Unterschied? :?
Die Biofilme sind bei den ersteren dünner, und damit der Stofftransport bis auf den "Grund" schneller. Denitrifikation findet dadurch eher nicht statt. Wenn doch, dann ist sie wohl eher ein paar "Gammelecken" im Filter (nicht gleichmäßige Durchströmung) zuzuschreiben.
Wenn man das Strömungsprofil in einem Rohr kennt, dann ist man erstaunt, dass die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit an der Rohrinnenfläche nahe Null ist, aber nicht gleich Null! Schaut Euch mal das Wasser an einem Flussufer an, wie es dort teilweise gegen die Strömung läuft! Solche Turbulenzen gibt es auch bei einem 150er Rohr bei ~10 m³/h Durchfluß.  
Damit "schiesst" das Wasser in der Mitte in etwa 10s vom Eingang zum Ausgang. Damit ein Wassermolekül (oder Nitrat, Teilchen, wie auch immer ) an den Rand gelangt, braucht es aber mit nur 7 mm/s "aus der Reihe" zu tanzen, also quer zu driften.
Da die Strömung nicht nur am Rand turbulent ist, gelingt das vielen Molekülen (Teilchen, oder wie auch immer ).
Nun sollte "nur noch" der Biofilm die "richtigen" Moleküle festhalten, und verarbeiten.
Da wären wir beim Aufbau und Funktionsweise dieser "geheimnisvollen" Schicht.
Bei einem weniger gut angelegten Belag reichen 3 Meter ganz sicher nicht für die Wirkung. Wenn ich daran denke, wie lange mein Hel-X gebraucht hat, sich zu besiedeln, dann würde ich bei einem Eigenbau lieber etliche Meter Rohre verlegen, als auf 3 Meter zu hoffen... :evil
Oder ich kenne das "Geheimnis" einer dauerhaften "Schlammschicht" .
Meiner Meinung nach darf know-how auch ein wenig Geld kosten. Wer außer Gerd hat denn noch so einen tollen Reaktor?


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo Gerd,
in vielen threads liest man von Deinem tollen Filter und Deinem Teich.
Kannst Du uns nicht ein paar Fotos einstellen, um einen besseren Eindruck zu vermitteln? :beten
Mich würde das sehr interessieren... .


----------



## gerd5000 (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo Rolf,
ein paar Bilder, die ich auf die Schnelle finden konnte. Teichbilder sind vom letzten Sommer und das Bild vom Biofilmreaktor ist so nicht mehr aktuell. Ich hatte den damals als zusammenklappbares Paket gekauft, um ihn erstmal auszuprobieren. Als er dann super funktionierte, habe ich ihn auseinandergeklappt und in der Erde vergraben (Bild).
Da ich dann später darüber bepflanzen wollte, habe ich den Biofilmreaktor noch mal mit Herrn Scheen ausgegraben und zerlegt um ihn dann zu begradigen. Das war etwa nach 2 Jahren Laufzeit. Bei der Gelegenheit hat Her Scheen das Innenleben begutachtet und dokumentiert.
Das kann man auf Seiner HP nachsehen unter dem Titel "Biofilmreaktor nach 2 Jahren Einsatz". Ich habe im kommenden Frühjahr vor, den Auslauf des Bifis unter Wasser zu verlegen, mit einem Folienflansch. Somit würde man das graue Rohr nicht mehr sehen.
So viel erst mal.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Koi_Freund (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Danke für die Tollen bilder ,sieht gut aus das Teil !!!

Aber kann ich den Biofilmreaktor nicht in irgendwelcher weiße nachbilden,hab gelesen das ich so ein Kunststoffnetz von siloballen gut sein soll,

Ich habe 3 Ausläufe geplant,und ich würde vor die 3 ein 200er Rohr mit ca. 1,80m  setzen und da was sinnvolles draus machen..

Hat jemand ideen ??


----------



## luci (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo zusammen,

@ rolf



> es ist unbestreitbar, dass sich PF oder Filtertonne leichter dimensionieren und nachbauen lassen (in Deinem Fall z. B. drei 300er Tonnen mit __ Hel-X a 100 liter).



das würde ich erst mal als prinzipiel richtig werten, doch würde ich es auf einen direkten preisvergleich ankommen lassen incl. der aufzuwendenden arbeitszeit, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wer den kürzeren zieht. Aber der bifi ist absolut ungeeignet für bastler die ständig was zum schrauben brauchen, es gibt nichts zum rumdrehen.



> Die Hel-X-Körper oder der Schaumstoff im PF bilden auf ihrer Oberfläche auch einen "Biofilm" aus, auf dem die gleichen Reaktionen ablaufen wie im "BF-Reaktor".
> Wo ist der Unterschied?



kurz; der unterschied liegt warscheinlich im bakterienstamm, versuche ihn zu reproduzieren sind allsamt fehlgeschlagen.




> Damit "schiesst" das Wasser in der Mitte in etwa 10s vom Eingang zum Ausgang. Damit ein Wassermolekül (oder Nitrat, Teilchen, wie auch immer ) an den Rand gelangt, braucht es aber mit nur 7 mm/s "aus der Reihe" zu tanzen, also quer zu driften.
> Da die Strömung nicht nur am Rand turbulent ist, gelingt das vielen Molekülen (Teilchen, oder wie auch immer



Könnte es sein das du die bilder nicht den innenleben zuordnen konntest? Der bifi ist kein "leeres" rohr sondern gefüllt, ganz lapidar mit wellrohren und noch irgend einer nicht indendifizierbaren masse in ein säckchen.



> Wer außer Gerd hat denn noch so einen tollen Reaktor?



"Wer" , ist auch hier angemeldet und liest mit, nur haben nutzer dieser tech viel schelte und häme einstecken müssen, was in anderen foren bis zur sperrung führte. Die haben einfach die schnauze voll sich zu äusern. Wir haben hier das glück das sich gerd wenigstens noch meldet und den interessierten antwortet. Dafür erst mal ein dank an gerd!

@ mathias



> Aber kann ich den Biofilmreaktor nicht in irgendwelcher weiße nachbilden,hab gelesen das ich so ein Kunststoffnetz von siloballen gut sein soll,




Also nachbilden, alles kein thema, aber wenn der dementsprechende bewuchs fehlt wird es dir absolut nichts bringen. Was du in das rohr reinstopfst ist egal, hauptsache es verhält sich im wasser neutral und hat eine besiedelbare oberfläche. Nur hast du die selbe wirkung wie bei helix im fass und noch lange kein biofilm sondern nur ein filmchen. Von der reinigung eines solchen rohres möcht ich noch nicht mal sprechen.
Mit dem knacken des geheimnisses beschäftigen sich sogar schon gewerbliche anbieter, warscheinlich immer noch ohne erfolg. 



> Ich habe 3 Ausläufe geplant,und ich würde vor die 3 ein 200er Rohr mit ca. 1,80m setzen und da was sinnvolles draus machen..
> 
> Hat jemand ideen ??



Hm, wenn du nicht das orginal verwenden willst würde ich dir auf jeden fall empfehlen nicht den hauptzufluß für irgendwelche zweifelhaften versuche zu nutzen sondern einen bypass legen und den für versuche nutzen. Eine verstopfung kommt immer dann wenn sie am wenigsten gebraucht wird. So handhabe ich es jedenfalls, auf einen grünen zweig bin ich allerdings auch noch nicht gekommen. 

@ gerd

Tolle bilder, diese zeigen das man auch mit aussenseiter technik ein wundervollen teich betreiben kann, der vor allen dingen nicht wie ein pool aussieht. Gefällt mir sehr gut!!!!


Gruß luci


----------



## wp-3d (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*



luci schrieb:


> @ gerd
> Tolle bilder, diese zeigen das man auch mit aussenseiter technik ein wundervollen teich betreiben kann, der vor allen dingen nicht wie ein pool aussieht. Gefällt mir sehr gut!!!!
> Gruß luci





Hi Luci.

genau so ein Teich, mit dem Pflanzenbewuchs brauch kein Hokuspokus mit irgedwelchen exotischen Bakterien ( Herstellungsprozedur 7 Tagen in einer Röhre  ), im Wurzelbereich und Bodengrund befinden sich alle Bakterien die der Teich benötigt.

Zitat: gerd5000       Selbst nach Medikamentengabe kein einstellen der Fütterung oder umgehen der Biofilterung.


Haloooo , Medikamente trotz Superbiofilter 




.


----------



## herbi (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

@ wp-3d ( Werner),...





Gabs da nicht auch mal nen Rohrfilter,...????




herbi,...
desen Teich genug Biofilm hat und wer einen braucht,...kann ihn sich beim Teichtreffen 2011 gratis mitnehmen,....


----------



## Annett (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich finde es schade, wenn diese Technik so verrissen wird. Was der Bauer nicht kennt, .... 
Egal wie abwegig manches ist (ich frage mich auch, was für spezielle Bakterienstämme das sein sollen), man sollte den Leuten schon die Möglichkeit geben, ihre Erfahrungen ohne Verriss dazulegen. 

Mich würden deshalb interessieren, was für Probleme es VOR der Installation des Reaktors gab und inwiefern diese vielleicht auch durch andere Maßnahmen am Teich schon gemildert wurden?!
Vielleicht äußert sich Gerd dazu ja nochmal.


----------



## luci (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo zusammen,

@ annett

danke erst mal für die vorwegnahme meines geplanten nachsatzes.



> Was der Bauer nicht kennt, ....



Ich hätte es besser wissen müssen, man hat mich eindringlich gewarnt in dieses wespennest zu stechen.

Eine frage stellt sich mir immer wieder, wieso gehen die gemüter unkontrolliert hoch sobald es irgend etwas neues in richtung filterung gibt? Wieso ist man neuerungen gegenüber so unaufgeschloßen? 
Hätten die herren daimler und benz so gedacht würden wir heute zur arbeit reiten und nicht fahren. Man kommt sich immer vor als sei man in einer wirtschaft, wo zwei hitzköpfe sich streiten ob bmw oder mercedes das beste auto baut, mittendrin. Zweifelsohne zählen die beiden zu den besten automobilen weltweit, dennoch reicht es aus sich deswegen gegenseitig den schädel einzuschlagen. 

@ werner

werde mal versuchen so sachlich wie möglich auf deine netten anmerkungen zu reagieren.



> genau so ein Teich, mit dem Pflanzenbewuchs



das zeigt doch das es funktioniert, es ist vermessen zu behaupten das solch ein teich mit koi besatz ohne filterung funktionieren kann. Durch überdüngung würden als erstes die pflanzen und dann die fische den geist aufgeben.



> brauch kein Hokuspokus



da steckt weder hokuspokus noch magie dahinter, dafür gibt es einen neumodischen fachausdruck, die bionik. Nur wen man sich neueren erkenntnissen versperrt wird man auch nicht hinter den sinn steigen. 



> mit irgedwelchen exotischen Bakterien



was zum teufel willst du mit kulturen aus einen exotenaquarium,das kann sich jeder eingeweihte an den fingern abzählen das dass nur bedingt gehen kann. Das grundmaterial liegt vor der haustüre, du mußt es, nur verstehen es aufzuheben und zu sortieren.



> ( Herstellungsprozedur 7 Tagen in einer Röhre )



andere versuchen 7monate lang, auf was auch immer, einen bewuchs zu erzeugen um anzunehmen das es geht wenn es sich braun färbt. Aber was da drauf ist, ist zufall, kann gut sein muß nicht. 



> im Wurzelbereich und Bodengrund befinden sich alle Bakterien die der Teich benötigt



und was soll ich mit denen dort, meine fische leben jedenfalls nicht im schlamm oder wurzeln, die bakis brauche ich im durchströmten bereichen.
Ich habe auch im keller einen kochtopf unter einen berg kartoffeln versteckt, will ich aber satt werden brauche ich ihn oben in der küche auf dem herd, gefüllt mit selbigen und nicht irgendwo im keller.



> Haloooo , Medikamente trotz Superbiofilter



Medikamenten einsatz ist wohl nicht an ein __ filtersystem gebunden, selbst in perfekt gepflegten und ausgerüsteten teichen können zb. durch anflug von wassergeflügel wurmeier oder larven eingeschleppt werden. Wie willst du das bei chronischen befall ohne medikamente lößen? Ach so ich vergass, helix und co fressen selektiv wurmeier und larven.

@ herbi



> Gabs da nicht auch mal nen Rohrfilter,...????



man sollte nicht von der erscheinung her auf eine wirkung spekulieren, oder lassen sich äpfel mit birnen vergleichen?
Eine flasche kann ein getränkebehälter sein, ziehe ich sie jemand über den schädel ist es eine waffe!



> desen Teich genug Biofilm hat und wer einen braucht,...kann ihn sich beim Teichtreffen 2011 gratis mitnehmen,....



jeder der sich ein klein wenig mehr mit mikrobiologie beschäftigt hat, weiß das dass in der form nicht funktioniert. Das ging bei einen aquarium noch nie, warum soll es am teich funktionieren? 

Für diesen fred kann gefolgert werden, die sachliche diskusion auf eine normale anfrage von mathias im keim erstickt.

.

Gruß luci


----------



## gerd5000 (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo luci.
Erst mal danke, dass Dir mein Teich gefällt und dass Du dich für den Bifi so einsetzt.

Hallo Werner,
es bleibt nicht aus, dass durch __ Frösche, __ Kröten oder Vogelkot das Wasser verunreinigt werden kann. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, das ich ständig Medikamente einbringen muß. 
Dieses ist in den letzten 3 Jahren zwei Mal vorgekommen. 
Ich wollte lediglich damit sagen, dass im Fall einer Medikamentenbehandlung der Bifi keinen Schaden nimmt, was für andere Biofilterungen den sicheren Tod bedeutet. 

Hallo Annett,
wenn ich früher mal die Pumpe wegen irgendeiner Reparatur abschalten mußte, war es nicht so einfach, die Bakkis im Reihenfilter am Leben zu erhalten. Nachdem ich dann den Trommler bekam, mußte ich eine nachgeschaltete biologische Filterung haben. Aus Platzgründen konnte ich diese nicht mehr in meinem Filterhäuschen unterbringen. Da kam mir der Biofilmreaktor sehr gelegen. Ich war im Anfang auch skeptisch, ob er so wie versprochen funktioniert. Die Bewährungsprobe war dann, dass ich zu meinen 20 schon recht großen Kois und 3 Stören noch ca 100 Kois als Jungbrut in meinem Filtergraben deponiert hatte. Diese habe ich bis ca. 10 cm Länge großgezogen. Die Wasserwerte waren in dieser Zeit immer im grünen Bereich. Von da an wußte ich, das ich keine andere Biofilterung mehr haben wollte.

So viel erst mal.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo Gerd,
freut mich, dass Du uns weiterhin treu bist. Kannst Du uns bitte ein mal ein paar Eindrücke von Deinem teich und Deiner Technik geben? :beten :beten :beten
Das würde der ganzen Diskussion doch viel unnötige Schärfe und auch Häme nehmen. Ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass Herr Dr. Scheen wegen ein paar äußerer Fotos seinen Job verliert - ganz im Gegenteil! 
Bitte lass uns nicht hängen ! Ich habe mich schon recht stark geoutet im positiven Glauben an Dein System, und habe einiges an Info bekommen. Das war für mich recht aufklärend, bitte gib Deinem Auftragnehmer die Chance der Vorstellung!


----------



## herbi (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Servus,...

na dann stellt doch mal eueren Biofilmrohrfilterreaktor vor und redet nicht immer in Rätseln,....

Ihr preist den Filter an und gebt keinen Input,....jeder Filterhersteller geht mit Vorführgeräten an die Öffentlichkeit,...

Ihr seit doch selber Schuld wenn Forenmitglieder das dann skeptisch sehen und frozeln,....:__ nase

Wenn ihr keine Geheimnisse habt,...dann lasst Bilder sprechen vom Aufbau des Wunderbiofilmfilter,.... das habt ihr ja nicht mal in anderen Foren geschafft,...!

Wenn ihr einige überzeugen wollt dann lasst Daten und Fakten sprechen,....

herbi,...

der für alles offen ist....


----------



## Limnos (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hi

Mich würde mal interessieren ob sich die Wirkung der Biofilterung quantifizieren lässt? Wie sind die Nitratwerte des Wassers vor dem Rohr und wie sind sie an dessen Ausgang? Gibt es da eine messbare Differenz?  Vom Meerwasseraquarium her ist mir die Wirkung des Denitrifizierungfilters  vom Prinzip her bekannt. Aber da muss man einen nur tröpfelnden Bypass zum Filter herstellen und die Bakterien müssen auch noch mit Schnaps (Kohlenstoffquelle) gefüttert oder besser getränkt werden. Außerdem entreißen sie dem Nitrat nur dann den Sauerstoff, wenn er in ihrer Umgebung sehr knapp geworden ist, sie können nämlich auch mit gelöstem Sauerstoff zurecht kommen,(fakultative Anaërobier) bzw. sie reduzieren das Nitrat nur bis zum Nitrit. Dies ist aber für Wirbeltiere toxischer als das Nitrat. Das gilt auch für schlecht durchströmte Zonen ganz normaler Filter. Hier dürfte das ebenfalls unter Sauerstoffmangel sich bildende Sumpfgas (Methan) die Kohlenstoffquelle für denitrifizierende Bakterien sein. Ich kann mir aber weder Sauerstoffmangel noch Methanbildung in einem solchen gut durchströmten Rohr vorstellen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## gerd5000 (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo Rolf.
Meine Technik ist ganz normal aufgebaut: Aquamax Eco 16000 und SterilAir im Pumpenschacht, jetzt im Winter Aquamax Eco 12000 im SFC Mode, 500er Vliesfilter und von da aus direkt in den Biofilmreaktor. Im Winter 2009/10 hatte ich große Probleme mit dem Trommler. Die Spülpumpe so wie der Druckschlauch zu den Düsen fror mir trotz Heizkabel ein, genau so mit der Schmutzwasserleitung. Daher hatte ich mir letzten Sommer den Vliesfilter gekauft. Ich habe eine große Holzplatte auf meinem Filterhäuschen liegen und einen Heizlüfter reingestellt. Bis jetzt ist alles gut gegangen, kein Vlies am Transportband festgefroren.
Dann weiß ich nicht, was Du mit äußeren Fotos meinst. Mein Bifi ist eingegraben, also nichts zu sehen. Aber auf der HP von Hern Scheen sind Bilder vom Innenleben des Bifis, mit und ohne Biofilm zu sehen. 
Vielleicht liest Herr Scheen ja dieses Thema und klinkt sich ein. 

Hallo Herbi,
auf der HP biofilmreaktor.eu ist alles erläutert und erklärt. Der Biofilmreaktor war vor 2 Jahren auf der Interkoi zu sehen und soll dieses Jahr auch wieder dort zu sehen sein. Auch Dir möchte ich sagen, dass auf der HP von Herrn Scheen alles zu sehen ist. Nur die Herstellung des Biofilms wird er nicht verraten.

Ich möchte einmal Allen sagen, dass ich von Biologie überhaupt keine Ahnung habe und nur das weitergebe, was ich gelesen habe und was Herr Scheen mir vermittelt hat, wo bei ich da auch nur die  Hälfte von verstanden habe. Ich weiß nicht, was dort im inneren abgeht. Das ist mir auch egal. Für mich ist nur wichtig, dass das Teil funktioniert, und das tut es.

Also, was den Input angeht, kann ich Dir nichts sagen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## toschbaer (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo,

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9





> Mich würde mal interessieren ob sich die Wirkung der Biofilterung quantifizieren lässt? Wie sind die Nitratwerte des Wassers vor dem Rohr und wie sind sie an dessen Ausgang? Gibt es da eine messbare Differenz?



Ich werde wenn das Wasser über 16°C hat: messen 


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## wp-3d (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Biofilmreaktor.Sinnvoll oder nur Geldverschwendung??*

Hallo Luci und Gerd,


nun habe ich zum Schreiben etwas Zeit,

1. Exotik- selten od. außergewöhnlich, wobei ich an das letztere dachte, 
es muss nicht alles aus den Tropen stammen.

2. Hokuspokus ist für mich wenn man einfache Sachen durch Geheimniskrämerei hoch aufwertet.

Es wird ganz einfach wie ich schon vermutet, die Selbstreinigung von Gewässer  in Friedhelm`s Link Abschnitt 1.1 bestätigt


In der Röhre bilden sich nach 7 Tagen an impfen Bakterienstämme die auf dem großen Besiedelungssubstrat ( Lammellenrohre) 
in den nachfolgenden Monaten Kolonien bilden die sich dem Fließwasser anpassen. 

Der Vorteil ist, die Bakterien können in der Röhre arbeiten ohne von Fischen abgelutscht zu werden.

Ich Denke, kurzfristig lassen sich am Rohrende nur etwas weniger Sauerstoff durch den Verbrauch von den Bakterien und ein dementsprechend minimal verringerter Ph wert messen.

Langfristig ist ein Rohr mit großer Bakterienbesiedelung 
natürlich von Vorteil z.B. Koiteiche ohne Bodengrund und Pflanzenzonen.


@ Gerd
an deinem Teich mit üppigen Pflanzenwuchs, einem Fliesfilter, keine Mulm-ablagerungen unter Berücksichtigung der Selbstreinigung von Gewässern und etwas 
Geduld würde es am Ende auch so aussehen:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6693

man beachte auch Beitrag 102 
Es war ein kleiner 6000 Ltr. Teich. ca. 10 Jahre mit 17 Koi, am Ende bis über 50 cm Länge und zusätzlich zeitweise bis 70 Goldfische auch über Winter ohne Verluste und nie eine Krankheit.

P.s. am Teich stand noch ein Selbstbau Rieselfilter der Nitrit in Nitrat umsetzte,
für die Düngung der Pflanzen.


@ Luci
Wurzeln und Bakterien müssen nicht im Schlamm wachsen, siehe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/66

.


----------

